# Does the TiVo Mini work with non HD TV's?



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Will the Mini work with a non HD TV? And if so, does it come with cables for that? 

Thanks!


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

BlackBetty said:


> Will the Mini work with a non HD TV? And if so, does it come with cables for that?
> 
> Thanks!


Works with non hd tv.
The cables you need are not incuded.

tivo sells them here https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable, but you can get equivalent cables cheaper elsewhere


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I bought a couple of these from eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370675838597

They work fine. Although I used them for an old HDTV with no HDMI. I think there is some trick to getting a Mini to work with an SDTV with a 4:3 aspect ratio. Or at least I remember reading about one here. Might be something that was fixed in a more recent software update though.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The trick, basically, is to just make sure 480i is the only video output selected during Guided Setup, and it'll work fine. The HD menus will be slightly scrunched to accommodate the aspect ratio, but otherwise works like a charm.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Pandora and YouTube will not work, and according to Margret any other new HTML5 apps will not work unless you have at least 720p (an HDTV)

Netflix still does not sure why, perhaps it is not completely HTML5


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The trick, basically, is to just make sure 480i is the only video output selected during Guided Setup, and it'll work fine. The HD menus will be slightly scrunched to accommodate the aspect ratio, but otherwise works like a charm.


Thanks. I'm going to be setting up a Mini for my Sister soon and she does not have an HDTV in that room so that's goo to know.



CoxInPHX said:


> Pandora and YouTube will not work, and according to Margret any other new HTML5 apps will not work unless you have at least 720p (an HDTV)
> 
> Netflix still does not sure why, perhaps it is not completely HTML5


Netflix is not HTML5, or at least it does not run in Opera. Me and moyekj ran some tests back when we could still access the Opera history and all the apps showed up in Opera's history except Netflix. So Netflix is using something different.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

poppagene said:


> Works with non hd tv.
> The cables you need are not incuded.
> 
> tivo sells them here https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable, but you can get equivalent cables cheaper elsewhere


Thanks. I ordered a set of these cables. I wish I had known I needed them sooner, I could have ordered them sooner. My new mini is coming today and I will need to wait till at least Monday to set it up (thats when I should receive this cable).

Oh well.


----------

